# eBike dealership opportunity



## markjb (Jan 2, 2018)

I am looking for eBike dealers in the Kootenays. We have a range of high quality eBikes that range from town bicycles to full suspension and bikes and some very cool retro fat tire eBikes. For information please PM me or email mark (at) markjenningsbates.com


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Picard is your man.


----------



## markjb (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks I will reach out.


----------

